# Tall Pines Retrieve Club



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Locations are as follows:


Friday-Open - Beaver Run Farms (Tom Strickland's place) (572 Gosa Road, Smithville, GA)
Friday-Qualifying- Beaver Run Farms (Tom Strickland's place) (572 Gosa Road, Smithville, GA)
Saturday-Amatuer - Pine Tree Farm (Bruce Hall's place) (1458 Bonds Trail Road (GA Hwy 308), Americus, GA)
Saturday-Derby - Pine Tree Farm (Bruce Hall's place) (1458 Bonds Trail Road (GA Hwy 308), Americus, GA)


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying to the last series

1,5,6,15,16,26,27,28,33,35,37

11 total


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Any word on the Open?


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Still running


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

2,7,9,15,18,19,21,22,23,26,27,33,36,42,46,50,51,53,55,61,63

21 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying results

1st-#35 Zoe H/Brad Arington O/Lee Nelson
2nd-#26 Tidbit O/H Jen Stanton
3rd-#5 Bijoux O/H Jay Dufour
4th-#16 Harjo O/H Lee McNair
RJ-#37
JAMS- 33,27,15,6,1

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

2,9,15,18,21,27,42,46

8 total


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Lee McNair, on your Qualifying 4th with Harjo!

rita


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the second series

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,15,17,18,19,20,22

18 total


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Amt to LB
1,2,3,4,5,11,13,15,17,18,19,21,24,25,26,28,30,31,37,41,42,46


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,15,17,18,20,22

17 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the last series

1,4,5,6,8,10,11,12,13,17,18


11 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,4,5,13,15, 18,19,21,24,25,26,30,31,37,41,42,46

18 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#11 Duncs H/Al Arthur O/Vicki Worthington
2nd-#6 Proof O/H Shelby Songy
3rd-#1 Shine H/Al Arthur O/Chad & Lori Beard
4th-#8 Flap O/H Mark Menzies 
RJ - #18 Gus O/H Chase Haws
JAMS- 5,12,13,17,

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st -#2 Coast O/H Valarie Marks
2nd-#46 Puff O/H Mark Menzies
3rd-#42 Cheeky H/Lynn Troy O/Sue Taylor
4th-#27 Allie H/Lynn Troy O/Jane Sutter
RJ-#9
JAMS- 15,21

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Yay Valarie! Congrats ! And congrats to all placements and JAMs . It was a thrilling trial on awesome grounds . 
Also thanks to the good Doctor that checked me out when I fell ill . We though I was having a kidney stone ..... But it just went away !


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Congrats Valarie on the Open win


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Val!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations, Lee McNair, on your Qualifying 4th with Harjo!
> 
> rita


They did great- was so proud of them!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st -#2 Coast O/H Valarie Marks
> 2nd-#46 Puff O/H Mark Menzies
> ...


A huge congratulations to Val and Coast, as well as Mark, Lynn and Jane!


----------



## Laird's Retrievers (Apr 20, 2007)

Congrats Val and Coast!!


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Way to go Valerie.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow! Congrats to Val and Coast on your Open WIN!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats to Valarie and Coast.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Holy Cow, Val! The Open WIN with Coast!

Way to go!

rita


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Big Congrats Val and Coast, AWESOME


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

5,21,25,26,30,31,37,46

8 total


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations Val & Coast 

BIG congrats to Shelby Songy and PROOF on derby 2nd that is an amateur owner trained and handled GOLDEN on the derby list!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#37 PJ O/H Yvonne Hays (Qualified for Natl Am)
2nd-#31 Candy O/H Bruce Hall
3rd-#25 Pulp O/H Charlie Hays
4th-#26 Buck O/H Charles Bearden
RJ-#21
JAMS - 5,30,46

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

I want to thank all of the club members and judges that worked so very hard this weekend. I also want to thank Charlie Moody who did all the basics on Gizmos little girl Candy. Also I want to thank my winter training group. WOW is she fun. GO CANDY!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations to you Bruce. It's was fun to see the excitement in you when your little girl did so good. There is no doubt about the way you feel about your dogs.

Have a safe trip up North this summer, and come back in better shape than you did last time.


----------

